# Thinking about it. . .question



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Hi Guys,I've been looking into getting Mike's tapes. It is actually quite an investment for me. . .I'm a full time law student working part time, and the money is tight. . .blah blah. . .so anyway, I am IBS-D. Are Mike's tapes just as effective for the D stuff as they are for pain? I know they help with relaxation and anxiety, which would be so beneficial for me, because the IBS stuff has caused some major anxiety. Just wondering about their effectiveness in helping those with "D" stuff, and does it work as well as with those with pain predominant IBS. Any help or comments would be great. Thanks!Kris


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

They help with all IBS symptoms. They even helped my anxiety problems. Do it! The sooner you get started, the sooner you start to feel better. Also, join us in chat Sunday evenings at 7:30 pm for hypno chat. We'll answer your questions and give you all the support you need.







If money is a problem, go to the UNC site. They are conducting paid trials with hypnotherapy tapes, but you have to live in one of seven states. If you don't live in one of those states, definitely do Mike's tapes. They'll help you get your life back.AZ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Kris, I second what AZ said. I was pain predominant (as in that was what I considered my most debillitating symptom) & also suffered D/C symptoms. My pain was severe and actually made me almost dysfunctional. I have seen a tremendous reduction in that symptom. Like a consistent reduction that no med or anything else was able to accomplish. I went thru the 100 day program seeing great relief as early as 21 days into the program. I also experienced better stress management & hence stress reduction. Greatest thing? The fact that IBS was no longer my first thought upon waking in the am. My D/C symptoms weren't effected as greatly at the end of the 100 days. However I re-started the program again and saw great reductions within 30 some odd days of the start of my second go round. I'm now looking forward to the release of the follow up tape to the 100 day program that Mike has just completed.Kris I hear ya on the $ is tight thing. I'm telling ya, I took _three months_ to save up for the program! It was the best $ I ever spent. If I were you I'd go for it as soon as your budget allows. I'm sure you will feel lots better after doing the program. BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kristoffer, the thing about Mike's tapes or hypno in genral is it works on the root condition of IBS and brain gut dysfunction.So yes, they work on the symptoms you mentioned very effectively for most people.If you have more questions ask away. Also read up on Mike's site as I put a ton of valuable info on it.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi Kris. Mike's tapes have helped me with all of my IBS symptoms, barr food intolerance. I find them particularly useful for pain and D, especially, but not only, pain and D which are directly worsened by anxiety. I looked at the cost of the tapes as an investment - into my future and my health. That's because the tapes aren't a one-off treatment, if you choose to use them, you can use them and the skills they teach you for the rest of your life. best wishes,


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Kristoffer,I struggled with getting the tapes for a while because of the cost, too. I'm really glad I did though. I'm IBS-D and from reading the posts on this bb for a while, I realize I didn't have it as bad as a lot of people, but it had a tremendous impact on my life. Since I finished the tapes in mid-August of this year, I've only had 2 or 3 episodes of D and I can't even remember when the last one was now. I have days of lesser symptoms, but overall, I feel almost normal now. I think the tapes are the best thing you can do for yourself. Best wishes.


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Thanks for all of the input guys! So you convinced me (along with many other stuff I have read about these tapes, including the really complimentary few pages that Heather Van Vorous spent in her new "First Year" book discussing how great Mike's program specifically was) and I went ahead and ordered the program. Should be here (States) in 7 to 10 days, and I look forward to getting started. Since taking some active dietary and alternative medicine steps toward controlling my symptoms in the past 2 weeks, I have seen alot of improvement physically, but am having trouble recouping mentally and emotionally still. . .lots of anxiety whenever I even try a new snack food, and am still really fearful of my first time eating outside the confines of my own home. So I know that I need to heal that part of myself too in order to start feeling somewhat "normal" again, and I hope that Mike's tapes will be as beneficial for me as they seem to have been for so many other people. Thanks again folks!Kris


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Kris, I can relate so much to you because I am D type too and I have to work on my anxiety. Doc put me on Paxil; have not started and I will call him this week to tell him I will put that on hold for the moment. I am also studying and have to watch my spending, but I decided to order the CDs and I just did. I hope it works for both of us.







Good luck and please keep posting how it is going for you since we will be starting more or less at the same time.


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Hey Zayaka,Sorry to hear you are in the same situation as me, but glad to know that I'm not the only one! We should definitely keep each other updated on how we are doing. . .I think support from someone going through the same thing can only help! Good luck to you!Kris


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Kristoffer, feel free to contact me through the BB or by email.


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Hey guys!Just to let you know, got the tapes and got started with the sessions today! I'll keep everyone updated on how things are going. Zayaka, have you started yet? Let me know when you do!Kris


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Great Kris!!!! Keep us posted and we are all here to help. Thanks for filling us in!!!!







Zayaka, yours were sent out on the 7th; if you see this, please let us know when you get them, we want to make sure they are being delivered in a timely fashion!!!! And best wishes on your journey, and keep us posted as well!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

That's great Kris, let us know how it goes.








So both you guy's know many have gone before you and were here to help in anyways we can to make it successful for you.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Kris, I have not gotten mine yet; hopefully this upcoming days. But I am glad you will start today!







This week will be a little hard on me as I got activities all week long, specially on Friday. The good thing is that I was able to prepare everything in advance, so that should be a good thing in dealing with the pressure.Marilyn, I will let you know when I get them.


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Hey everyone. . .well, I am on day 6 today, and it is my first "day off" from the program. I am actually really enjoying it! So early yet that I haven't seen any dramatic improvement, but the tapes are so relaxing, I look forward to listening every day. A bit diappointed that I don't get to listen today!







I get more and more relaxed every time I listen, which is great, because I listen at night before I go to sleep. The last couple of nights I haven't even realized that the tape is over! Well anyway, just thought I would say how much I am enjoying the program so far. Thanks!Kris


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

kris, thats great and hang in there it gets way better.







Its a good sign you are relaxaing and getting more relax as you go.







Keep us posted.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi Kris, I am so jealous!







I still have not received mine, but since you are posting you like them so much, I cannot wait!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi, I am sorry I had to leave yesterday exactly when you entered the chat room (somebody was calling me downstairs).Anyway, today I got the Cds so tonight I will begin. I will let you know how it goes; hopefully this will work out well. Let's see if this helps me be focused (like Eric says







) as I am starting my diet again today and I get neurotic without my Coca Cola.







I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Hey Zay,So glad you got them! No problem about chat yesterday. So you definitely have to let me know how it goes. . .I am on day 10 now, and it is going pretty well. I got to a point for a couple of sessions where they were really just putting me to sleep. Now I think I am kindof aware of what is going on, but still, at the end, I don't even realize it is over until my radio actually turns off! So needless to say, they are definitely helping with the relaxation! Well, I hope they go well for you. And let me tell you, I hear you about the Coca Cola! Actually, my vice was Pepsi, but same thing, right? I was a HUGE caffeine addict for a really long time(Coffee, tea, soda, you name it), which I'm sure contributed to my final IBS breakdown a couple months ago. But let me say that it can be done! I have not had a drop of caffeine in over a month now. And this is coming from someone who would seriously have the equvalent of like at LEAST 4 or 5 cans of soda PER DAY! So anyway, good luck with that, it can be done! I'll talk to you later. . .if this thread gets too long, then feel free to email me, or I'll just email you. See ya!Kris


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hello Kristoffer. How is it going with you? I am on day 9, so it is still early for me to tell; so far I have been ok. The only thing I have noticed is a change in my sleeping pattern, but it could be from all the holidays we've had.







I hope you are ok.


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Hey Zay!Glad it is going well with you. I am on day 17. . .so far so good. I had about a week where the tapes were seriously putting me OUT. . .like I would put the tape on, and all of a sudden it would be over and I would be like "Huh?" That hasn't happened the past couple days though, I think probably because my stress level is sky high right now(work issues, Finals next week) so it is not as easy to relax. So do you listen right before you go to sleep? That is what I have been doing. . .and sometimes on the weekends I'll listen in the morning sometime too. Well, hope things keep going well with you. . .see ya!Kris


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi Kris. Yes, I listen to them when I got to sleep. I usually put my head on the pillow and that is it (I am a good sleeper, maybe because I am always so tired). Anyway, I am so alert during the listening... I wonder if this is just me.







I am happy for you you are doing ok. Good lluck on your tests!


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm getting excited about getting my tapes now... Ordered them Friday, so hopefully maybe I'll get them next week? If not, the week after. I'm looking forward to giving them a go!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Good to hear atp!!! Let us know if we can help in any way.







BQ


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Hey. . .so how is it going Zay? I'm on a day off today. I actually don't like those days, because the tapes have kinda become a part of my daily routine. But oh well! You know, I have found that sometimes the tapes put me right out, but sometimes I feel REALLY alert too. Sometimes I'll be out for the first half, and then the last half I'll be wide awake and feel like I had been running or something. . .heart beating fast. Not sure why that is! Maybe I can blame that on stress. Thanks for the wish of luck. . .Finals start next week. . .2 weeks of them, and then my life can return to normal once again! Can't wait for that.ATP. . .hope you get them soon! And good luck. . .Kris


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hello Kristoffer,How is it going with the tapes? Are you done with the finals? I am doing ok. I am trying to find my professor and somehow I am not as worried as I should be.







I do not know if that is good or bad, but at least I am saving myself the preocupation. Today is day 24 for me; this morning I was miserable, but not directly to anxiety (cold medicine acting up on me







). And on Friday I have a big day with my students and I cannot believe I am actually looking forward to it... cool!







I hope you are ok.


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Hey Zay,I'm doing pretty good. . .I'm on day 32 now. The tapes are still really putting me out at night. . .so funny, I turn them on, I'm paying attention, and all of a sudden I realize that my mind has wandered, and when I try to bring myself back to Mike's voice, it's gone, because the tape is over! My IBS was doing pretty well. .. better than it had been in a long time. . .and then came FINALS! Yeah, not so great anymore! But I have finished 3 finals now, and my last one is on Friday, so that is almost over, and my stress level can go down big time after that! How about you. . .almost done too? I love the time right after finals. . .that is the best. . .and in 2 days, I'll be there! Woohoo! OK, well, good luck on the rest of yours. Talk to you later!Kris


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Kristoffer, it is Friday so you should be really happy right now.







Today we had the final activity with the kids which is great, just a few more days and off to vacation! I know nothing about my prof; I'll have to look for him next week, but I am not worrying about that right now... today is Friday!It is funny how side 3 of the tapes seems to put everybody to sleep. It is my favorite and I get knocked out with it. With side 2 is another story, but hey this hypno thing is really working its magic with me.







I just got home and I'm ready to hit the road again and have fun tonight.Take care & Happy Holidays!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Good to hear Zay.







Kris, hope things are well with you.


----------

